# Easy Feed Hopper



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I made this feed hopper, out of a paper pallet from work. 
The pine needle hopper I used as a feeder for a short time when I only had 8 birds.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

So you keep food infront of you bird all the time. How is that working for you?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I would like to do that for my breeders. 

Been thinking about it for some time.

I ordered some pelts like you got, should be in next week, Hopefully


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

That will work for sure, looks nice, how much food will it hold?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> So you keep food infront of you bird all the time. How is that working for you?


Seems to be working good, may be too early to say for sure. 
I only have this for the breeders though.



Wingsonfire said:


> That will work for sure, looks nice, how much food will it hold?


I'm not sure but i would guess 12-14 lbs. Took all of about 20 minutes, that even includes making up my mind how to build it. 
Kind of a throw together to see if it is really even necessary.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats a great idea for the nesting material. I am going to make something similar now.........

Thanks for sharing Chromie...


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I made a feeder just like yours but my birds kept flicking seed out so I covered it and put two three inc holes in it .. amd Walla no more seed flicking ..


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmmm. I like it- could be good for if I go outta town for the weekend, and can't find a bird sitter.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> I made a feeder just like yours but my birds kept flicking seed out so I covered it and put two three inc holes in it .. amd Walla no more seed flicking ..


ha ha I did the same thing the second day after building this one, I used plexi-glass and cut holes in it using a door knob hole saw.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That is a good idea


----------

